# Weaving- how to use a embroidery hoop for weaving



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.theweavingloom.com/weaving-lessons-how-to-use-an-embroidery-hoop-as-a-loom/


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link!!!!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Interesting. Hope to see some projects using this technique.


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the link! I have wanted to try a circular weaving project. Maybe next on my list...


----------



## cheryln (May 25, 2016)

Wow! The Weaving Loom is such a great site! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you for the link. I have wanted to try circular weaving and I just found a hoop while cleaning the basement today. This will go on my list of things to try.


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you for the link to the project and to the site. I am trying to decide if I want to take up weaving (okay, I've decided) and the beginners guide is chock full of information.

http://www.theweavingloom.com/beginners-guide-to-weaving/


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

GREAT link to a great site, thank you!


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

mama879 said:


> http://www.theweavingloom.com/weaving-lessons-how-to-use-an-embroidery-hoop-as-a-
> loom/


I bought an 18" hula hoop at the $1 store with the intention to some day make a cover for my hamper, which is a tall basket (given to me) and not meant to be a hamper - hence, no cover. This site will come in handy. Thanks.


----------

